# AutoPlay and Import Image Problems



## Living Life (Mar 20, 2009)

I have been writing to Brad Snyder about this problem, and he suggested that I join the forum and talk to you guys. Hopefully someone can help me.

I apologize for the length, but I don't know how to make it shorter and give the information you may need. This is a multi-part problem with relating issues.

For the last several years, I have been using a Digital Concepts 9in1 Multi Reader to import my raw images. The reader stays attached to a USB connection on my computer. "In the past", when I first inserted a filled card into the reader, I would get an AutoPlay window up on my screen allowing me to choose how I wanted to import (similar to music and videos asking how you want to play them). It asks whether I want to import using Windows Explorer, just preview, LR, open to folder, and several other options. It allows you to check a box at the bottom saying to "always use this method". I don't check that box, so each time I import I have the option to choose what I want to do with them. I always import using "Edit using Photoshop Elements 5". When I do that, the PSE import window would come up allowing me to select folder they were imported to, if I wanted to give them a name, etc., and showed preview of all the files on card before importing so I could select/de-select files I didn't want to import. Once I made those selections (I always imported to an external hard drive as a separate "date of shoot" file), it would start the import/download.

Now, when I put a card into the reader, the AutoPlay window will pop up, and I select PSE as before. However, now I get a message saying that "This file does not have a program associated with it for performing this action. Create an association in the Set Associations Control Panel." I checked my AutoPlay set associations in Control Panel, and have selected them all to "Ask Each Time". But I'm not sure where else and "what" exactly I need to associate to since this is just a Compact Flash card with images on it.

Now, within the last couple of weeks, it stopped giving me the AutoPlay window and instead I get this Windows "generic" window that pops up. I don't have choice any longer of how I want to import them (i.e., AutoPlay window). It is a very simple import process that only allows me to select the place I want to send the images and how I want to name them. I don't even get a preview of all the images on the card, it just allows me to name and then it imports to that folder.

Also, NOW there are no sidecars (xmp). I have the NEF file but nothing else. I checked the metadata under properties on each file, and it does have the info there. My concern is what RAW camera information am I loosing without having a sidecar, and why now have they disappeared? Also, once I have imported them to my computer, if I insert the card again, it simply says "there are no new images on the card", and doesn't even give me an option to view them again there. The images are still there, though, as I can view them in Windows Explorer from the Nikon USB card reader connection. They are still on the card.

I'm a little at wits-end right now. I even purchased a new card reader that was Vista friendly hoping maybe that would help but it didn't. I would appreciate any help anyone can give me.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Living Life, welcome to the forum!

It's a while since I've been windows-based, but I'll type as I think, and you can experiment!



> now I get a message saying that "This file does not have a program associated with it for performing this action. Create an association in the Set Associations Control Panel." I checked my AutoPlay set associations in Control Panel, and have selected them all to "Ask Each Time".


Initial thought - it's asking about the Elements exe file, not the images on the card.  You could mess in the registry, but I think I'd just reinstall Elements and see if that corrects it.



> I don't have choice any longer of how I want to import them (i.e., AutoPlay window).


Put a card in the reader, right click on the drive in Windows Explorer, go to Properties, and go to the AutoPlay tab (or whatever the Vista equivalent is now...).  See what's listed there.  I'd guess it's defaulting to import using Windows.


> there are no sidecars (xmp). I have the NEF file but nothing else. I checked the metadata under properties on each file, and it does have the info there


That's ok - the xmp sidecars are creating by Adobe programs, not the camera.  As it's skipping the Adobe import, you're not getting xmp's, but they'll be created when they run past an Adobe program (or when you Ctrl-S in LR)


----------



## Brad Snyder (Mar 20, 2009)

Carolyn, Welcome.  As you know, I sent you here, because I'm running neither PSE or Vista, and while I'd be willing to experiment with my system, I don't want to send you off on a wild goose chase on yours. 

In the screen shot you sent me offline, did you try clicking on the option at the bottom of the Autoplay dialog? 'Set Auto Play defaults in Control Panel'?  Here's a link to what that does: Vista AutoPlay

I think VB's advice for a PSE re-install is likely the best starting point.


----------

